# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si të ndryshoj adresën IP?

## jack_sparow

Kam nje Adsl ,me router  qe e ka ip dinamike
Si ta ndryshoj nga kompjuteri ip ,(qe nje menyre nga cmd ,por se mbaj mend).Nqs i kujtohet ndonjerit,ose ka ndonje menyre tjeter ,i lutem te ma thote.

PS: I kerkoj ndjese moderatoreve nqs ka ekzistuar ndonje teme si kjo ,por nuk gjeta gje me search.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Pfff... ide e kote... hajt sa per ta pat parasysh (kulture e pergjithshme si i thone) per vete se jam i sigurt qe nuk ka per te te hyre ne pune per asgje nga ato te cilat ti shpreson.

C:\> ipconfig /?

Te jep listen e te gjitha komandave  ku komanda me lart me :
/renew
Rinovon IP.



*Keto qe thashe me lart + te tjera si /flushdns i ben edhe duke bere right-click mbi lidhjen edhe "repair" automatikisht windows.

----------


## jack_sparow

Me duheshe per nje gje tjeter Force,
nejse ,flm

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Pse duhet ndrrimi i ip-se?

----------


## Apollyon

Beji restart modemit edhe ndryshohet autimatikisht, ose ose kliko tek ato dy ekranet ne cepin e Pc, edhe shko atje tek ip, edhe ndryshoji numrat. Ska ndonje veshtersi, e kam ber me qindra here :P

----------


## jack_sparow

Apollyon puna eshte se sdua qe tia baj restart modemit manualisht (dmth te ngrihem dhe ta ristartoj) Edhe kjo e 2 nuk behet ...

Ditmir kjo me duhet per nje program ne rapidshare qe ta le kompjuterin te shkarkoje naten,dmth nje file njeri pas tjetrit ,por mqs duhet te presesh ndryshimi i ip te zgjidh pune.

----------


## tele

Ne cdo vendosje te IP address, ne local area connection,kerkohet restart ne kompjuterin tim,kurse ne te tjere jo.Gjithashtu edhe pas restart,nuk ruhen te dhenat ne IP address.Si mund te hiqet ky opsioni i restartimit dhe njekohesisht te rruhen te dhenat e IP?Kam win XP sp2.Ju faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

Klik me te djathte te ikona e rrjetit lokal dhe zgjedh cilesite(properties).Ne dritaren tjeter klik ne TCP/IP.Klik poshte ne "properties".Te dritarja tjeter ke dy opsione.1 Marrje automatike nga serveri te numrit IP.2.Vendos numrin IP,vendos numrin submask per nje kompjuter te dyte ne rrjet dhe poshte dns server IP.Keto nuk i ben dot vete, pa marre ne tel Serverin qe te lidh me internetin.Serveri mund te te thote qe te klikosh ne rrethin merr numrin IP automatikisht(obtain a IP automatically) dhe ske nevoje te futesh numer IP ne rruge manuale.Ose te jep numrat Ip/DNS per ti futur.Konfigurimin e protokollit TCP/IP e ben gjithmone nen kontrollin dhe aprovimin e serverit qe te lidh me internetin,ne menyre qe kompjuteri jot te komunikoje dhe lidhet me internetin nepermjet serveri.

----------


## tele

Ju faleminderit per pergjigjen e shpejte Benseven.Por une nuk kam problem vendosjen e IP,por kur vendos IP manuale dhe OK,kompjuteri me kerkon restart per te rruajtur ndryshimet.Une nuk dua te restartoj kompjuterin pas cdo vendosje te te dhenave ne menyre manuale.Ne shume kompjutera te tjere,me te njejtin sistem operativ,nuk kerkohet restart.Edhe kur une bej restart te kompjuterit,ne dritaren e TCP/IP
nuk rruhen te dhenat e vendosura manualisht,por rikthehet ne gjendjen automatike.Mund te me thuash ndonje levizje ku te evitohet restarti dhe te rruhen te dhenat e vendosura manualisht?Edhe nje here te faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

Ristarti eshte ligj i windowsit,eshte kusht qe kompjuteri te behet ristart ne menyre qe ndryshimet qe ke bere te hyjne ne fuqi dhe aplikohen me vone.
Per cdo ndryshim qe ben ne konfigurim rrjeti,konfigurim windowsi regjistri,instalime etj gjithmone kerkohet ristarti.
Fakti qe ty te rikthehet adresa statike ne adresese dinamike pas ristartimit tregon qe ne regjister servisi qe te lidh me internetin eshte dial up(modem v90 ose 56).Ristartimin  nuk mund ta evitosh,per cdo ndryshim sado te vogel ne konfigurim.Nqs ben ndonje ndryshim dhe nuk ben ristart,windowsi nuk do i njohe ndryshimet.
Jane futur celsa ne regjister per kete lloj servisi qe siguron adrese dinamike qe ndryshon mesatarisht cdo 5 ore automatikisht nga serveri sa here qe rilidhesh ne internet.Nqs ke lidhje me modem,nuk mund ta ruash dot ndryshimin ne IP statike sic kerkon ta besh,pasi tipi i lidhjes qe ke eshte me modem56/v92 dhe jo brodband.

----------


## tele

Behet fjale per ADSL me dalje rrjeti.Jam dakort me ty,qe windows duhet te restartohet,qe te njohe ndryshimet ne IP addess,por ne shume kompjutera,me te njejtin windows XP, e ndryshon adresen IP dhe ndryshimet ruhen pa restart kompjuteri.Megjithate pse pas restartit nuk ruhen te dhenat e IP,por kthehet ne gjendje automatike?Proven ne kompjuterin tim e bej me disa lloje modemesh ADSL dhe e njejta situate ndodh.Faleminderit

----------


## edspace

Për cilin version të Windows bëhet fjalë?

Në Windows 2000, XP, Vista nuk kërkohet rinisja e kompjuterit për të ndryshuar IP-në. Kompania që të ofron shërbimin e Internetit mund ta ketë ndërtuar rrjetin në atë mënyrë që të përdorësh vetëm një adresë IP, atë që zgjedh kompania, jo atë që do ti. 


Për lidhjet DSL, pajisja që lidhet me kompjuterin mund të jetë një modem i thjeshtë, ose mund të jetë modem dhe router bashkë. Nëse është vetëm modem, atëherë IP-në e merr Windows. Nëse është modem dhe router bashkë, atëhërë IP-në e merr routeri. Shiko manualin e pajisjes (mund ta gjesh edhe në Internet) për të kuptuar nëse është një modem i thjeshtë apo modem dhe router njëkohësisht. 

*Për lidhjen modem -> kompjuter*

Nëse kompjuteri lidhet direkt me një modem të thjeshtë, pa router, atëherë për të rinovuar IP-në mjafton të paaftësosh dhe të aftësosh lidhjen, pa rinisur Windows. Ndiq një nga mënyrat më poshtë. 

Hap panelin e kontrollit > lidhjet e rrjetit.Kliko me të djathtë mbi lidhjen e Internetit dhe zgjidh paaftëso (disable).Klikoje prapë dhe zgjidh aftëso (enable).

Të njëjtën gjë mund ta bësh edhe nga një dritare DOS me këto komanda:
Shkruaj komandën *cmd /K ipconfig /release* tek menyja nis > ekzekuto (start > run)Tek dritarja e DOS shkruaj komandën *ipconfig /renew*


*Për lidhjen modem/router -> kompjuter*

Nëse kompjuteri lidhet me një modem/router, qofshin të bashkuar apo të ndarë, ju duhet të rinisni routerin për të rinovuar IP-në. Mënyra më e thjeshtë për të bërë këtë është duke e shkëputur modemin/routerin nga korrenti për disa sekonda. Disa modema/routera kanë një buton posaçërisht për këtë punë, të quajtur power ose reset. Rinovimi i IP-së mund të lejohet edhe nëpërmjet panelit të kontrollit të routerit me butonat Release dhe Renew. 


*Pse mora prapë të njëjtën IP?*

Përdorimi i mënyrave më lart nuk të garanton që Windows-i do marrë IP tjetër sepse IP-në ia cakton kompania e Internetit e cila mund të zgjedhë përsëri të njëjtën IP ose një IP të re. 

Disa kompani bazohen në adresën MAC të modemit/routerit ose kompjuterit për të caktuar IP-të. Modemit nuk ia ndryshon 
dot adresën MAC. Routeri mundet ta lejojë ndryshimin e adresës MAC në panelin e kontrollit (quhet Clone MAC Address). 
Kompjuterit mund t'ia ndryshosh adresën MAC me hapat e shpjeguar në temën Si të ndryshoj adresën MAC? Ndryshimi i adresës MAC 
është thikë me dy presa se mund të marrësh IP të re, por mundet edhe të mos lidhesh dot fare; varet nga rregullat e kompanisë. Nëse e ndryshon adresën MAC dhe nuk lidhesh dot fare, duhet ta kthesh prapë adresën origjinale.

*
Pse nuk mund të zgjedh vetë një adresë IP?*

Adresat IP janë të kufizuara dhe ato caktohen nga kompania që ofron Internetin. Nëse ju zgjidhni një adresë IP tjetër, ajo mund të jetë në përdorim nga një kompjuter tjetër dhe nuk do mund të lidheni. Edhe nëse IP-ja është e lirë, kompjuteri juaj ose kompania e Internetit mund të jenë konfiguruar që të punojnë vetëm me një adresë të caktuar. 

Për lidhjen e Internetin nuk duhet vetëm adresa IP, por edhe disa adresa të tjera si subnet, gateway, dns. Kompania e Internetit mund t'i ndryshojë këto adresa, prandaj është mirë që konfigurimi i lidhjes në Windows të bëhet vetvetiu (automatic) për të azhurnuar adresat sa herë që ato ndryshojnë. 

Nëse ju i ndryshoni manualisht adresat e lidhjes dhe Windows nuk i ruan ndryshimet, ndonjë prej programeve për lidhjen e Internetit mund t'i kthejë ato mbrapsht. Këtë program mund ta ketë instaluar kompania që ka bërë lidhjen e Internetit me qëllim që kompjuteri të jetë gjithnjë i konfiguruar siç duhet dhe të mos u ndërpritet lidhja.

----------


## tele

Faleminderit per pergjigjen Edi.Behet fjale per PC me winXP sp2.Thjesht nje vendosje e IP ne local area connection,kerkon restart te kompjuterit edhe pa u lidhur ne rrjet ose me ADSL.A eshte normale kjo dhe si mund te zgjidhet?Ne kete kompjuter me duhet te vendos shpesh Ip per prova  te ndryshme dhe restartimi krijon jo vetem bezdi por edhe pas restartit, nuk me ruhen ndryshimet e bera,por gjendja kthehet ne automatike.Ne kompjutera te tjere,kjo gje ne pergjithesi nuk ndodh.Faleminderit edhe nje here .

----------


## s138942

Egzistojne dhe programe per te ndryshuar ip, un tek pc qe kam ne shtepi kam te instaluar nje te till i cili funksionon vetem me mozilla dhe pasi ta aktivizojsh arrin te nderroje ip ne menyre automatike qdo her qe ti ndryshon faqe apo ben refresh, problemi eshte se ngadalson paksa lidhjen me internet pra duhet te kesh nje pc te fuqishem.
Kete program e perdorin shum veta per te rritur numrin e vizitava te faqes web, pasi ata aktivizojne kete program pastaj hapin faqen e tyre te internetit me ane te nje programi ose nje tjeter faqe web e cila ben refresh mbi faqen tuaj ne menyre atomatike qdo 1, 2, 3 sek apo nje kohe qe e vendos ti. Me kete menyre mund te mund te arrijsh te bejsh pak a shum rreth 5000 vizita ne dit per faqen tuaj te interneti dhe keto vizita shenohen sikur kan ardhur nga shtete te ndryshme te botes dhe pesona me ip te ndryshem edhe pse te gjitha i ke ber ti nga pc yt.  :rrotullo syte: 
Nese ndonjerit i intereson ky program sme kujtohet emri tani pasi jam ne pc e shkolles dhe jo ne shtepi por mjafton te bejsh paksa kerkime me google dhe sigurisht qe do e gjeni.

----------


## mendi1

kam netkafe  ,te  ju  sqaroj  pakez  tek  serveri kom  ip use the following ip adresse dmth  nuk  e  kam automatically,mirpo  tek  te tjerat  kompjutera  eshte automatically  a ka problem pse  serveri  i ka ip  use following ndersa te tjerat  kompjutera  automatically me sqaroni  flm  shum

----------


## ai_shoku

Program qe nderon ip eshte dhe *Hide IP Platinum*  punon me firefox

----------

